# Fink : E: Couldn't find package



## iSimon (17 Novembre 2002)

Malgré l'utilisation de l'article de MacOSxtech et le magazine Précision mac, Fink me met une erreur E: Couldn't find package quand j'essaye d'installer le moindre package...
je tape :
*sudo apt-get udate*
et ensuite
*sudo apt-get install gimp(par exemple)*
et il me réponds :
*Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package gimp*

Que faire ?


----------



## Bobbus (18 Novembre 2002)

essaie de faire un <pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr>fink selfupdate-cvs</pre><hr> puis un sudo apt-get update

Bob


----------



## iSimon (18 Novembre 2002)

Failed: Logging into the CVS server for anonymous read-only access failed.








Je vais essayer de m'ouvrir un compte...
ça donne ça :
Failed: Downloading package descriptions from CVS failed.
Comme ils disent d'ignorer cette erreur, j'ai fait le *apt-get update* mais il me fait :
*Could not connect to fink.sourceforge.net:80*
et finalement il me met ça : 
*
E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
* et ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Bobbus (18 Novembre 2002)

Dans ce cas c'est normal qu'il ne trouve pas les packages, il n'arrive pas à en récupérer la liste sur les serveurs de fink.

C'est ta connexion Internet qui ne marche pas. Peut-être un pb de proxy... ? =&gt; fink configure pour lui indiquer quel(s) proxy utiliser.

Bob


----------



## iSimon (19 Novembre 2002)

Je n'utilise pas de proxy...
J'ai quand même fait les réglages, en choisissant le mode passif mais il ne marche toujours pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait, le sudo apt-get update marche maintenant... mais toujours pas le fink selfupdate-cvs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai la même erreur lors de l'apt-get install gimp


----------



## iManu (26 Novembre 2002)

Juste un petit truc:
Poses les questions via la liste mail fink-beginners, tu auras plus de réponses (c'est normal, c'est fait pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Tu auras d'ailleurs peut-être ta réponse dans les archives de la liste.
Depuis (un certain temps maintenant) que j'utilise Fink, j'ai jamais vu un problème non-résolu... et le plus souvent c'est rien du tout...

Alors courage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et zen:


----------



## iSimon (10 Décembre 2002)

Ils veulent pas me répondre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pourtant on peut pas dire que j'ai pas été Zen... ça fait une semaine que j'attends une réponse...


----------



## iManu (10 Décembre 2002)

Bon, conseil du Manu:
1) essaie FinkCommander, simplement parceque c'est plus joli à voir.

2) Re-poste ton SoS en précisant ton Mac, la version de l'Os (10.??), la version des outils de developpement, ce qui est installé (de Fink) chez toi (s'il y a quelque chose d'installé, je n'ai pas complêtement capté...) - bref, il faut filer un max de détail, parceque des mails du style 'zut ça marche pas' ils en ont des tas (de moi souvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

3) re-lis les posts précédents pour voir si ça n'a pas déja été traité - ou dans le FAQ sur le site...

Te décourages pas !
Fink marche (le plus souvent) bien chez moi, et c'est super !
Tiens nous au jus de tes succès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A +


----------



## iManu (10 Décembre 2002)

Du nouveau:

Vas sur: http://fink.sourceforge.net/
La version 0.5 vient juste de sortir...


----------

